# ....can someone tell me....



## ToffeeCup (Oct 17, 2007)

.........who this piece of music is by...........and the name of it.......I'm guessing at Verdi, but am unable to find out for sure.......thought this would be a good place to find out.....TIA...

...........its on the you tube clip below.........and starts at 2:07 into it and ends at 3:40....


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

It's the end of the 4th movement of Beethoven's 9th Symphony.


----------



## ToffeeCup (Oct 17, 2007)

..........so it is............thank you kindly...........hope you enjoyed the video.........


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------

